# Where is everything in the new forum - A guide



## Crackle (12 Jul 2010)

Lots of the same question keep coming up, so maybe it's useful if we all add in our own hints and tips: I'll start.

Firstly, there is an excellent Help guide available by clicking your username and choosing Help at the bottom of the list. It's here.

*Topic/thread preview* - Go the right of the thread title, a green box will appear, click it and a preview box appears. Click off the box to get rid of it. You can close it using the x but it jumps to the top of the page if you do that.

*View new posts* - Now called View New Content and is top right in the orange header. this is customisable in your profile to show posts since last login or posts not read. Additionally at the bottom of the main forum page is a view today's content link and on the bottom right of the main forum page is a small box showing the last few new threads.

*How do I go to the last unread post in a thread* - Click the orange arrow in a box just to the right of the bike and before the thread title begins.

*How do I go to the last post *- Click the grey speech bubble on the far right below Post Information

*How Do I know which threads I've posted in* - A small arrow is displayed next to the bike on the left or click your username (top right) and click my content.*

where's the Who's online link* - bottom of the Forum page next to the Active Users box, click Member Name or Last Click. In addition there is a small green symbol to the right of everyone's user name. Clicking this gives a snapshot of the users profile including which thread they are using.

*Where's my profile* - Click your username and My Profile is the first in the list (top right)

*Can I see who's viewed my profile* - Yes but you have to configure it in Settings>profile>Change Profile Information to show the _last x number of_ visitors. By default it's switched off.

*I don't want people leaving comments in my profile* - Oooh you misery, OK go to Settings>Profile>Profile information and change it to only add when you approve them.

*Can I ignore boards* - not yet, Shaun's working on it and a large number of other things.

*I don't like this skin can I change it* - bottom left of the main forum page, click the down arrow next to CycleChat and choose another, or give this one a chance.

*Where are my PM's* - Top right in the Signed In As box, click your username and choose Messenger. PM's are called Conversations in this forum.

*All my PM's are listed as unread (not new members to this forum)* - Admin's reply below

_The messages are marked as unread upon import because when it welds them together into conversations it isn't able to mark the conversation as read.

If you go to the main message page you should get a list of all your conversations. Just tick the tick box at the top of the column to mark them all, then scroll down to the bottom and select Mark as read then click the button - that should update them all to read._


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2010)

*Where is Search* - Top right, the white box. Advanced search is the the cog in the blue box to the right of it. Advanced search is very useful for finding your own older threads as View My Content is limited and does not return posts beyond a certain search number.
*
What are the stars next to the thread titles* - (don't show in View New Content) At the top of every thread, in the blue header box above the first post is a Rate Topic title. As you run the mouse along the stars next to it, they light and allow you to award the thread as many stars as you wish.

*Where has the forum jump gone* - Bottom right of the page in the thread you are reading or at the bottom of each board page.

*Inserting images* - As per the old forum, click on the insert image icon (a picture frame) and enter the link. Uploading directly is available instructions below

*Image size* - This forum does automatically re-size the images you link to but it still can take a while if it's a large image, so it's best to choose a moderate size in the first place, 800x600 ish and around a 100K is perfect. If linking or uploading your own pictures to the gallery then it's probably best to use the correct size from the start by resizing them in a picture editor. If you don't have an editor which does this Picasa is available for free. Within Picasa, highlight the picture you want and then go to File, Export and choose the options to resize the image.
*Linking to a Picasa picture* - Next to the picture in your online Picasa album is a 'Link To This Photo' link. Click it and click in the Embed image box. Copy this and paste it into the insert image box here. You don't need the full link so you need to edit it to look like this (minus the two arrows at either end) > http://lh6.ggpht.com...A/s144/buff.JPG < One last thing, change the s144 to s800 or s400, this is the size it displays the picture at. Linking from other picture hosting sites will work differently.
*Loading images to the Gallery* - To get to the gallery to upload, click your username (top right) and choose My Settings, then choose the Gallery tab. Click the link to create an album if it's your first. Give it a name and description and then choose if you want it to be public or Friends only. Public albums are viewable by anyone including guests not logged in.Once you have created an album, an option box appears. Click this and choose new image. Complete the Title, Description and Copyright boxes as required and then choose an image to upload. Images up to 2Mb are resized to suit but take a while to load. Images above this size will fail so it is best to resize before upload, see the image size topic above.*L*
*Linking a Gallery image in a thread* - either, copy the BB code directly into the compose box, or copy the image link, click the insert image icon (picture frame) and paste the copied link.


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2010)

*Editing a post - *Posts can only be edited up to 2 hours after creation but once you edit a post within that 2 hour window it is held open for editing after the 2 hour window. Edited posts show as edited immediately, there is no window to change a post within the first few minutes without it showing as edited as per the old forum.

*Editing a post title* - To edit your post title, you need to click _Use Full Editor_. The title is at the top of the edit window.

*Navigation within a thread - *Apart from the forum jump box there are navigation buttons at the bottom of each thread to move forward or back one topic within the board you are viewing or to show new posts within the board.

*Multiquote* - click the multiquote button in each post you want to quote then go to the Add Reply button beneath the last post on the page and click that, don't use the reply button as per the old forum.


----------



## Shaun (15 Jul 2010)

*Insert image attachment into your post* - Go to the Full Editor. Scoll down and click the _Browse ..._ button. Select the file from your PC then click _Attach This File_. Place the cursor in the edit window where you want the attached image to appear and click the _Add to post link_ on the right.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

